# 1983 JV Squier



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

This one's been up for a while 1983 JV Squier 57 Stratocaster | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice guitar but you can buy a better new guitar for that money. The prices are ridiculous on Japanese Fenders from the 80’s. I’ve owned a few. They were nice guitars but I could buy a much nicer guitar for that kind of money.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> Nice guitar but you can buy a better new guitar for that money. The prices are ridiculous on Japanese Fenders from the 80’s. I’ve owned a few. They were nice guitars but I could buy a much nicer guitar for that kind of money.


100% correct.
I had a collection of these a few JV 62 Reissues and the 52 Tele.
Back before the hype for 400.00 max
The pickups are American but i dare say the guitars themselves were eclipsed by even the recent Fender MIM offerings
There maybe some MIJ cool-aid drinkers but not at that price!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

The pricing has gone insane on these. People see them as the future 60's vintage guitars!! Good luck!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Matsumoku Greco's were built right beside the Jv's... And a hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

The prices on 80's MIJ's have gone nuts. They've hit that point where there's a collectable factor in the price. Much like vintage guitars you're not just buying the guitar, you're buying a piece of Fender history too. It's too bad, they were an affordable option for many years. The price seems high but I've seen them go for $1,000 - $1,200.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

I swapped a JCM800 4x12 for an '83 JV '62 Strat. Way back then a used 4x12 went for $300.
A few years ago I was offered $1000 for the JV. I still have it though I've no doubt there's plenty to chose from since then that compares or betters it, but as stated it's a part of Fender history. With even 70's Fender values rising it's only fitting other chapters in their story will too. Though I'd agree this price is high.

Daz


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I've often thought that the rise in MIJ prices was directly related to older MIA guitars becoming unobtainable for a lot of people. Coupled with the fact that they were often extremely well made it makea sense that people wouldn't sleep on them forever. I agree that the prices are nuts though.


----------

